# GPU-Z Not Showing Exact Model



## cool_recep (Mar 28, 2020)

There is this thing I hate about AMD's GPU branding: they usually do not state the exact model!

I have an RX Vega 56 but just like the Device Manager, DxDiag and Radeon Settings, GPU-Z shows the card as "Radeon RX Vega".

I think GPU-Z should stop this AMD branding at give users the exact model information, just like here: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-rx-vega-56.c2993

The situation is worse on some other GPUs. There are cards like R7 200 series or something...

Please do not use AMD's branding approach.

Thanks.


----------



## Naki (Mar 28, 2020)

If you click Lookup button, what happens?
Does it lead you to a correct, specific page, or a general one? 

Please note there is nothing wrong with the way GPU-Z shows info about AMD Radeon R7/R9 2xx/3xx, RX 4xx cards. (I have 1-2 of each here - R7 260X, R9 290, R9 390, RX 480.  )
No access to Vegas here, so not too sure on those but I think same thing applies - even if the Graphics Card tab info is too vague as shown in your screenshot, clicking the Lookup button leads to a correct, detailed vendor/model GPU info page. 
So, what you are asking has been asked about before, and reply is - it is fine, by design - no changes planned in this feature/aspect of main GPU-Z window, I am afraid.


----------



## Bones (Mar 28, 2020)

cool_recep said:


> There is this thing I hate about AMD's GPU branding: they usually do not state the exact model!
> 
> *I have an RX Vega 56 but just like the Device Manager, DxDiag and Radeon Settings, GPU-Z shows the card as "Radeon RX Vega".*
> 
> ...




Been that way for years now with AMD cards, there's nothing we ourselves can do about it. 
Even at least as far back as the 6000 series cards (HD 6870 from 10 years ago for example) it shows the basic family it belongs to.... And that's it.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2020)

Bones said:


> Been that way for years now with AMD cards, there's nothing we ourselves can do about it.


Cant you just change the name in the bios? 

It would be nice if it were a bit more detailed, but, this comes from the bios iirc, so, amd.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Cant you just change the name in the bios?
> 
> It would be nice if it were a bit more detailed, but, this comes from the bios iirc, so, amd.


The card name that you see in Windows is defined in the graphics driver (inf file). 

GPU-Z shows the same Name as Windows Device Manager. Lookup Button in gpu-z should get you all additional details


----------



## Naki (Mar 29, 2020)

Bones said:


> Been that way for years now with AMD cards, there's nothing we ourselves can do about it.
> Even at least as far back as the 6000 series cards (HD 6870 from 10 years ago for example) it shows the basic family it belongs to.... And that's it.


Actually, 1 option exists - move to another program that shows this better. 
OR use 2 side by side - GPU-Z for most uses, and the 2nd/other one for detailed AMD Radeon info.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 29, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The card name that you see in Windows is defined in the graphics driver (inf file).
> 
> GPU-Z shows the same Name as Windows Device Manager. Lookup Button in gpu-z should get you all additional details


So, still AMD.. but from the drivers. Can't you overwrite the name in the driver, then? How do the fake cards manage to do it and GPUz detect it?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Can't you overwrite the name in the driver


Yeah just edit the inf file with a text editor, thats why some fake cards require you install the driver that comes with the card


----------



## cool_recep (Mar 30, 2020)

Bones said:


> Been that way for years now with AMD cards, there's nothing we ourselves can do about it.
> Even at least as far back as the 6000 series cards (HD 6870 from 10 years ago for example) it shows the basic family it belongs to.... And that's it.



Yepp. I know and I hate this long term branding approach.



W1zzard said:


> The card name that you see in Windows is defined in the graphics driver (inf file).
> 
> GPU-Z shows the same Name as Windows Device Manager. Lookup Button in gpu-z should get you all additional details



Yes it does but why shoould click on a button to learn my GPU if I have downloaded GPU-Z to tell it to me?


----------

